

So you can't work 16 hours a day for years? SpaceX folks can - kashkhan
http://uk.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-doesnt-believe-in-impossible-2015-5?utm_content=buffer0af63&utm_medium=social&utm_source=athnshah&utm_campaign=buffer

======
kashkhan
> And SpaceX employees do work incredibly hard. One employee, Steve Davis,
> director of advanced projects, has reportedly been putting in 16-hour days
> every day for years.

